# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > कैंसर >  जेनेटिक थैरेपी का कमाल, कैंसर ठीक हुआ

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जेनेटिक इंजीनियरिंग से कैंसर जैसी ख़तरनाक बीमारी के इलाज में डॉक्टरों को बड़ी सफलता हासिल हुई है.*
ग्रेट आर्मंड स्ट्रीट के डॉक्टरों का कहना है कि जेनेटिक थैरेपी पाने वाली दुनिया की पहली मरीज का कैंसर लगभग पूरी तरह ठीक हो गया है.
लंदन की एक वर्षीय बच्ची लायला रिचर्ड को पांच महीने पहले ही लाइलाज और ख़तरनाक़ ल्यूकीमिया रोग का पता चला था.
कैंसर से लड़ने के लिए डॉक्टरों ने डिज़ाइनर प्रतिरोधी कोशिकाओं का इस्तेमाल किया. उनका कहना है कि बच्ची की स्थिति में 'चमत्कारिक रूप से’ सुधार आया है.
लायला पूरी तरह ठीक हो गई हैं, ये कहना तो जल्दबाजी होगी लेकिन उनकी स्थिति में जो सुधार हुआ है वो मेडिकल साइंस के लिए काफी महत्वपूर्ण है.
लायला जब तीन महीने की थीं तभी ये बीमारी पकड़ में आई.
जैसा कि शिशुओं में होता है, कीमोथेरेपी और बोन मैरो ट्रांसप्लांट भी रोग को ठीक नहीं कर पाया.
डॉक्टरों ने उन्हें जवाब दे दिया था लेकिन उनके पहले जन्मदिन के एक दिन पहले ही उनके परिवार को 'पैलेटिव केयर' जाने की सलाह दी गई.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उनके पिता ऐशले ने *बीबीसी* को बताया, “मैं वापस नहीं लौटना चाहता था. इसकी बजाय मैं कुछ नया आजमाना चाहता था और मैंने एक जुआ खेला.”
वो बताते हैं, “इसका नतीजा ये हुआ कि वो आज खड़ी मुस्करा रही है, वो इस इलाज़ के पहले इतनी कमजोर हो गई थी कि उसे देखना डरावना लगता था लेकिन जो मौका दिया गया उसके लिए शुक्रगुजार हूँ.”
एक बायोटेक कंपनी सेलेक्टिस के सहयोग से अस्पताल के डॉक्टर एक ऐसी थैरेपी के इस्तेमाल की तेजी से मंजूरी ले आए जिसे पहले केवल चूहों पर इस्तेमाल किया गया था.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

‘डिज़ाइनर प्रतिरोधी कोशिकाएं’ जेनेटिक इंजीनियरिंग की देन हैं. इन कोशिकाओं को इस तरह डिज़ाइन किया गया कि वो केवल ल्यूकीमिया की कोशिकाओं को मारती हैं और उन्हें मरीज को दी जाने वाली तगड़ी दवाओं के सामने अदृश्य-सा बना देती हैं.
लायला की नसों में इन डिज़ाइन कोशिकाओं को पहुंचाया गया और प्रतिरोधी तंत्र को बहाल करने के लिए उनका एक बार फिर बोन मैरो ट्रांस्प्लांट किया गया.
कुछ महीने पहले लायला के परिवार को इस लाइलाज बीमारी के बारे में बताया गया. उसके कुछ महीने बाद आज वो ना केवल जीवित हैं बल्कि उनके शरीर में ल्यूकीमिया की कोई कोशिका नहीं है.
ग्रेड आर्मंड स्ट्रीट के डॉक्टर पॉल वेज़ कहते हैं कि इस बीमारी के इलाज में जो सुधार हुआ है, ऐसा उन्होंने 20 वर्षों में नहीं देखा.
वो कहते हैं, “पांच महीने पहले जैसी स्थिति थी, उससे हम चमत्कारिक रूप से बहुत आगे हैं लेकिन इसका मतलब ये नहीं कि बीमारी पूरी तरह ठीक हो गई है.”
उनके मुताबिक़, “किसी भी नतीजे तक पहुंचने में अभी हमें एक या दो साल का इंतज़ार करना होगा, लेकिन जो कुछ हासिल हुआ है वो बहुत बहुत बड़ी उपलब्धि है.”
उन्होंने इस उपचार को ‘किसी चमत्कार से कम’ नहीं माना.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

लायला की केस स्टडी को अमेरिकन सोसायटी ऑफ़ हीमैटोलॉजी में प्रस्तुत किया गया, लेकिन यह अपनी तरह का पहला मामला है और अभी तक इसका क्लीनिकल ट्रायल नहीं हुआ है.
इसी अस्पताल के प्रोफ़ेसर वसीम क़ासिम कहते हैं, “ऐसा पहली बार हुआ है कि इंसानी कोशिकाओं को एक खास तरह से डिज़ाइन कर दोबारा उस मरीज को दिया गया और यह अपने आप में एक बड़ी बात है.”
वो बताते हैं, “टेक्नोलॉजी बहुत तेजी से आगे बढ़ रही है, गुणसूत्र के किसी खास हिस्से में फेरबदल करना आज पहले से भी आसान हो चुका है और मुझे लगता है कि यह टेक्नोलॉजी इलाज़ का नया दरवाजा खोलेगी.”
प्रो क़ासिम का कहना है कि यह टेक्नोलॉजी ऐसी कई बीमारियों में बहुत कारगर हो सकती है, जिसमें मरीज की कोशिकाओं की मनचाही जेनेटिक इंजीनियरिंग कर उसे वापस दिया जाय और उन्हें वैसा बर्ताव करने दिया जाए, जैसा अभी हम केवल सोच सकते हैं.

----------

